# Cleats large enough for Mickeys???



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

nashtrash69 said:


> Hey Jeff these are the ones I use on my mickeys I have the xxl size.I put them on the boots then put the boots on .I have had these for about 5 years now with no problems .The price is right less then 10.00
> 
> 
> http://www.fishusa.com/HT-Enterprises-Sure-Grip-Safety-Treads_p.html


Thats what I use also for the front of the boot, but if your like me and dont walk on your tiptoes everywhere I also put small sheet metal screws into the heels to help grip the ice.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Oh you poor guys and your size 12's.. lol try finding some for size15....:lol:


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

TrekJeff said:


> You guys raised this one from the grave...since I bought the white mickeys I've gone through two sets of the stretch HT's and yes the XL size is perfect.... I'm actually considering selling the bunny boots, it seems I spend more time in the warm shanty and my redball pack boots are more than enough and the bunnies are just flat out HOTTTTTTTTT...so who knows, I may get rid of them. Only wore them about 5 times on the ice.
> 
> If anyone is interested, shoot me an offer, I guess they are going for about $50 in size 10W, which fit me fine and I wear an 11.


LOL... I did not even look at the date of this thread....:lol::lol:


----------



## AllSpecieAngler (Jun 12, 2008)

Wow definitely resurrected from the grave. I have also since got mickey's and my mil-specs are still hangin tough. My dad, brothers, and buddies all love how aggressive mine are compared to theirs. Even in deep snow I still get good traction. I just hope if they break ever I can find another pair.


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

AllSpecieAngler said:


> Wow definitely resurrected from the grave. I have also since got mickey's and my mil-specs are still hangin tough. My dad, brothers, and buddies all love how aggressive mine are compared to theirs. Even in deep snow I still get good traction. I just hope if they break ever I can find another pair.
> View attachment 55912
> View attachment 55913


 the ones you have are all over Ebay... the down fall is that they all come from China..
[ame="http://www.ebay.com/itm/Adjustable-Climb-Ice-Crampon-Snow-Mud-Nice-Ice-Walking-Cleat-Boot-Grippers-ES9P-/290969076650?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43bf1bc3aa"]Adjustable Climb Ice Crampon Snow Mud Nice Ice Walking Cleat Boot Grippers ES9P | eBay[/ame]


----------



## AllSpecieAngler (Jun 12, 2008)

aslongasitpullsback said:


> the ones you have are all over Ebay... the down fall is that they all come from China..
> Adjustable Climb Ice Crampon Snow Mud Nice Ice Walking Cleat Boot Grippers ES9P | eBay


Yeah they are. They were a Christmas gift from my wife, but I wouldn't go fishing without them. I've used them for 5 seasons and I fish at least 2 or 3 times a week and they look and work like new still. They were purchased at a locally owned tackle shop.


----------



## GullLkRltr (Dec 13, 2005)

StumpJumper said:


> Oh you poor guys and your size 12's.. lol try finding some for size15....:lol:


 Here you go Stumpy...fit my size 15 "ice man" boots

http://www.campmor.com/yaktrax-xtr-extreme-traction-device.shtml


----------



## duffy7382 (Dec 11, 2009)

Look at Kathoolas Micro Spikes. Your Bobbers Down sells them. I got tired of falling and these work great. 2 year warranty also


----------



## wishinicouldgofishin (Jan 24, 2014)

I just was given a pair of cleats as a gift this Christmas that work great and are easy to put on and off. Go to www.theultimatecleat.com and check out the website.


----------

